

FB virus comes disguised as link to a valid Dropbox File - econner
http://thekeesh.com/2011/05/wow-facebook-hackers/

======
Sujan
Cached version as link is dead:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fthekeesh.com%2F2011%2F05%2Fwow-
facebook-hackers%2F)

